# favorite hammer



## JohnJ0906

20 oz Estwing rip claw.


----------



## wildleg

28oz estwing waffle head str8 claw for framing, any rinkydink hammer for elect work


----------



## MDShunk

I want to like the Klein electrician's hammer, but I cannot. I've tried carrying one off and on over the years, but it's just too weird. It does have certain advantages, but I can't use it right.

I use a Stanley 51-622 fiberglass handled 16oz. rip hammer for 99% of things. I also have at hand a 5lb lump hammer, rubber mallet, and 10lb sledge. Never had much use for a ball pein hammer, since I don't do much blacksmithing.


----------



## 480sparky

I carry an older Craftsman 24 oz. straight claw. I have a Stanley 16 oz. curved claw as a backup.


----------



## Sparky480

I love my Stanley Anti-vibe


----------



## electricalperson

i like my klein electricians hammer. i have a ball peen and a drilling hammer


----------



## electro916

Sparky480 said:


> I love my Stanley Anti-vibe



Me too, I also have the Anti-vibe chipping hammer, As well as a 20oz Estwing sure-strike as a back-up. A 5lb sledge, 10lb sledge, a 3lb drilling hammer, and about 5 old plumb wooden handle ball peens(from my grandfathers tin-knocking days).


----------



## mattsilkwood

Smooth face 22oz estwing. I've had that beating iron for years, It's almost a part of me now.:thumbup:


----------



## paul d.

Sparky480 said:


> I love my Stanley Anti-vibe


 dont like them things. too many moving parts. :no:


----------



## drsparky

Sparky480 said:


> I love my Stanley Anti-vibe


I agree. It has a tuning fork in the handle to take the "ring" out of a hard hit. It is very high tech.


----------



## user4818

I bought a Klein electricians hammer years ago. I used it for a few months and relegated it to the "failed experiment" pile of tools that I have. :laughing:

I then switched to a Stanley but lost it. I've been using an Estwing 16 oz ever since. Estwing is the only hammer I can find that's still American made which is a big plus, well, that and they're really good hammers. :thumbsup:


----------



## Bob Badger

Peter D said:


> I bought a Klein electricians hammer years ago. I used it for a few months and relegated it to the "failed experiment" pile of tools that I have. :laughing:


I agree, 'Fail'

My parents set me up with my first electricians tool set, the electricians hammer included, I thought I was so cool until I tried to use it in the field to hammer between stud or joist bays. I quickly changed to a short nose and curved claw hammer.


----------



## Rudeboy

The hammer I've been using for the past six months is super light (4oz), very small and cost me four bucks at hd. Forget who makes it but it's perfect for staples. I have a couple other hammers on the van for demo.


----------



## nolabama

9 pound maul


----------



## user4818

MDShunk said:


> Never had much use for a ball pein hammer, since I don't do much blacksmithing.



Aren't you Amish? :laughing::laughing:


----------



## drsparky

I can pick out a years worth of clothing in 15 minuets, grocery shopping speed is limited to the wheel bearing overheating on the shopping cart but buying a hammer takes a few hours. Lowe’s has a good selection, I took a scrap piece of wood from the lumber section and hit it with every hammer they had so I could feel the hit and evaluate the hand grip. Then you must think about weight, do you need to carry a 22 oz all day or will a 16 oz work for you. Do you want a waffle head or a smooth one? USA or China? Curved or strait claws? The Plumb electricians hammer has long neck so you can nail inside a box (something I never needed to do). A curved claw fits in tighter paces but looks stupid. A strait claw is nice for ripping holes in sheet rock. The anti-vibe really works, a convention hammer transfers the shock to your elbow and the anti vibe does a good job of filtering the shock. Wood, metal or fiberglass? Also look at the return policy.


----------



## paul d.

drsparky said:


> I can pick out a years worth of clothing in 15 minuets, grocery shopping speed is limited to the wheel bearing overheating on the shopping cart but buying a hammer takes a few hours. Lowe’s has a good selection, I took a scrap piece of wood from the lumber section and hit it with every hammer they had so I could feel the hit and evaluate the hand grip. Then you must think about weight, do you need to carry a 22 oz all day or will a 16 oz work for you. Do you want a waffle head or a smooth one? USA or China? Curved or strait claws? The Plumb electricians hammer has long neck so you can nail inside a box (something I never needed to do). A curved claw fits in tighter paces but looks stupid. A strait claw is nice for ripping holes in sheet rock. The anti-vibe really works, a convention hammer transfers the shock to your elbow and the anti vibe does a good job of filtering the shock. Wood, metal or fiberglass? Also look at the return policy.


 gosh, did'nt know buying a hammer could be so complicated. sounds like fun , though.


----------



## st0mps

i use a 10oz plumb fiberglass black/red straight claw hammer works fine made in usa n 10bucks at hd


----------



## Rudeboy

st0mps said:


> i use a 10oz plumb fiberglass black/red straight claw hammer works fine made in usa n 10bucks at hd


I have one of those too but I haven't used it for a while.


----------



## Sparky480

paul d. said:


> dont like them things. too many moving parts. :no:


 Thats the best part about it! Ever see the show on the hammer? I believe it was on Modern Marvels or one of those shows


----------



## paul d.

Sparky480 said:


> Thats the best part about it! Ever see the show on the hammer? I believe it was on Modern Marvels or one of those shows


 yeah, i saw that show. hammer tech has come a long way. those fancy claw hammers tend to grow legs, ifyouknowwhatimean. been using the same old ball peen for 11-12 years.


----------



## cdnelectrician

Estwing 22oz smooth face framing hammer!
At work I have an el-cheapo ball pein hammer in my box. I would like to buy an estwing some day.


----------



## elecapp79

22 Oz Estwing.......everybody in the company uses this one(the boss buys them for everyone) light but strong enough to use for demo......plus when you turn them upside down they are the perfest height fo setting boxes.


----------



## paul d.

cdnelectrician said:


> Estwing 22oz smooth face framing hammer!
> At work I have an el-cheapo ball pein hammer in my box. I would like to buy an estwing some day.


 well, why dont you ?


----------



## cdnelectrician

No one seems to sell them around here, I would have to order it. So, I'll just wait till I come across one in brafasco one of these days! After all the money I spent on Christmas I have to cool it for a month LOL


----------



## Trimix-leccy

Favourite hammer is my present one...16oz straight claw Estwing smooth face, BUT I am a bit of a Hammer-o-phile.

Without going out to look in the workshop for exact quantities [1/8" of snow here so gridlocked]
24oz Estwing Claw
2 10oz stubby claw
5 10ox stubby ball
5 Panel beaters
12oz rubber/nylon
18 "
320z deadblow
4/5 various claws
2 x 2 lb lump
2 x 7lb sledge
1 x 16oz german pointy thing
1 x 32oz ball
1 x 8oz ball
1 x 120z cross pein

and some more but I cannot remember which

Do you think I have enough?:whistling2: 

I suppose that I can only use one at a time so it is probably time to call it a day


----------



## emjay

Sparky480 said:


> I love my Stanley Anti-vibe


+1. I went from a 28 oz Estwing, back when I was doing carpentry, to a 22 oz Antivibe, to a 20 oz AV now. It has a good feel in the hand and I haven't lost it yet, so that is a plus. By far my favorite :thumbup:


----------



## electricalperson

i dont know why people hate the klein hammer. mine is actually a m klein and sons hammer. i dont know how old it is but it works great. i never had a problem with it. i like the longer nose because i can hammer on the sill plate better


----------



## BIGRED

I use the Ideal leather handled straight claw electricians hammer. I think they stopped making them. I have one brand new one left.


----------



## paul d.

i dont sense much love for the ball peen here. reckon its mainly an industrial tool. oh well.


----------



## nolabama

BIGRED said:


> I use the Ideal leather handled straight claw electricians hammer. I think they stoped making them. I have one brand new one left.


Is that a copy of the eastwing that makes a distinct 'ping' when striking?
I had one of those once and loved it. I don't know what the bad rap for the klien hammer is (other than klien sux) I do own the klien framing hammer and love it.


----------



## cdnelectrician

I'm pretty sure estwing made an electrician's hammer for Ideal. Maybe they still make it?


----------



## user4818

electricalperson said:


> i dont know why people hate the klein hammer.


It is very unbalanced and awkward to use.


----------



## william1978

I use a 22oz craftsman strait claw hammer.


----------



## user4818

william1978 said:


> I use a 22oz craftsman strait claw hammer.


:blink:


----------



## william1978

Peter D said:


> :blink:


 :sleep1:


----------



## electricalperson

Peter D said:


> It is very unbalanced and awkward to use.


it seems to work fine for me. :whistling2:


----------



## nolabama

:sleep1:


Peter D said:


> :blink:


----------



## nolabama

dammit william beat me to the punch
:sleep1:


----------



## william1978

nolabama said:


> dammit william beat me to the punch
> :sleep1:


 :laughing:


----------



## user4818

william1978 said:


> :sleep1:





nolabama said:


> :sleep1:


I've created a monster.


----------



## nolabama

nline2long:


----------



## william1978

Peter D said:


> I've created a monster.


 :laughing: :sleep1:


----------



## user4818

electricalperson said:


> it seems to work fine for me. :whistling2:


If you like it, great!  So far at least three people including myself have said they don't like it, so I must conclude it has a major design flaw.


----------



## electricalperson

fftopic:


----------



## william1978

electricalperson said:


> fftopic:


 :confused1:


----------



## 480sparky

Peter D said:


> I've created a monster.


----------



## nolabama

electricalperson said:


> fftopic:


----------



## user4818

480sparky said:


>


No, the monster looks more like this: :sleep1:


----------



## william1978

480sparky said:


>





nolabama said:


>


 :laughing:


----------



## nolabama




----------



## 480sparky

Peter D said:


> No, the monster looks more like this: :sleep1:


 
No, they look more like this:


----------



## user4818

480sparky said:


> No, they look more like this:


----------



## TOOL_5150

Heres my waste of money hammer... I wish someone would steal it.










~Matt


----------



## electricalperson

nolabama said:


>


:ban:


----------



## electricalperson

:tank:


----------



## nolabama

electricalperson said:


> :ban:


----------



## BIGRED

This is the Ideal leather handled electricians hammer.


----------



## user4818

BIGRED said:


> This is the Ideal leather handled electricians hammer.


Which is made by Estwing. That is the classic Estwing grip.


----------



## Rudeboy

Favorite hammer.


----------



## JayH




----------



## Grimlock

Peter D's Hammer:


----------



## user4818

Grimlock said:


> Peter D's Hammer:


----------



## Grimlock

Peter D said:


>


Dang, you're quick!!! I didn't even get a chance to run.


----------



## The Motts

I like this hammer:


----------



## william1978

Grimlock said:


> Peter D's Hammer:


 Atleast cut it on so he can play with it.:laughing:


----------



## user4818

william1978 said:


> Atleast cut it on so he can play with it.:laughing:


----------



## 480sparky




----------



## william1978

Peter D said:


>


 You are quick tonight.:yes:


----------



## 480sparky

william1978 said:


> You are quick tonight.:yes:


You saying he's quick to get mad?


----------



## user4818

480sparky said:


> You saying he's quick to get mad?



Just mad that everyone keeps picking on me.


----------



## william1978

Peter D said:


> Just mad that everyone keeps picking on me.


 It is time for a group hug.


----------



## 480sparky

william1978 said:


> It is time for a group hug.


----------



## william1978

480sparky said:


>


 Is it better now Peter?:thumbsup:


----------



## user4818

william1978 said:


> Is it better now Peter?:thumbsup:


No.


----------



## william1978

Peter D said:


> No.


 Well damn, I don't know what to do then.:laughing::laughing:


----------



## brian john

My favorite hammer is the one in my hand at the moment because I must have lost the other one.

I did have a Douglas Hammer that was a tuning fork, each time I hit a nail it would vibrate like a tuning fork and drove me batty, I did not lose that one, threw it in the trash.


----------



## 480sparky

william1978 said:


> Well damn, I don't know what to do then.:laughing::laughing:


 
How 'bout a nice big juicy kiss? With some tongue?


----------



## william1978

480sparky said:


> How 'bout a nice big juicy kiss? With some tongue?


 Not no, but HELL NO.:no:


----------



## 480sparky

william1978 said:


> Not no, but HELL NO.:no:


 
I meant for Peter.:thumbsup:


----------



## user4818

480sparky said:


> I meant for Peter.:thumbsup:


You have a debased mind for even suggesting such a thing.


----------



## william1978

480sparky said:


> I meant for Peter.:thumbsup:


 Well then, that is perfect.:thumbsup:


----------



## 480sparky

Peter D said:


> You have a debased mind for even suggesting such a thing.





william1978 said:


> Well then, that is perfect.:thumbsup:


Yes, it was perfect. Perfection perfected.


----------



## KL2545

*Hammer*

Once you buy a stiletto you never go back try a 10 o.z you can wear it all day and not feel it.


----------



## Vintage Sounds




----------



## paul d.

REAL electricians use a ball peen hammer. AND wear red wing boots. WTF....... and use klein sidecutters. its saturday. :whistling2:


----------



## JayH

paul d. said:


> REAL electricians use a ball peen hammer. AND wear red wing boots. WTF....... and use klein sidecutters. its saturday. :whistling2:


That would make me a cheap imitation electrician. :001_huh:


----------



## paul d.

JayH said:


> That would make me a cheap imitation electrician. :001_huh:


 exactly.


----------



## user4818

I use a chocolate hammer:


----------



## BIGRED

My other favorite hammer, Dave "The Hammer" Schultz


----------



## JayH




----------



## randomkiller

BIGRED said:


> This is the Ideal leather handled electricians hammer.


 
I have had the same hammer for years and love it. I do use a ballpein hammer more often driving anchors and punches and that type of thing.


----------



## 220/221

Sparky480 said:


> I love my Stanley Anti-vibe


 
That's what I generally use. I like the big ass hammer.


And....I never understood hammers with curved claws?


----------



## drsparky

Peter D said:


> I use a chocolate hammer:


My kids would hit each other with that.


----------



## BuzzKill

28oz eastwing for carpentry.
for electrical work I just generic electrician's hammers; I lose them too often to get something fancy.


----------



## 3phase

I was raised using Estwing hammers, Dad is a carpenter. I use them in a ball pein and drilling hammer at the industry job. I have a klein electricians hammer I use in resi work and it is a little odd to use, the balance thing someone mentioned. The Ideal is definitely made by Estwing. I have an old Esteing that was given to me and it has the leather washer handle.


----------



## TranquilBeach311

I like to use a Vaughn 999 _straight claw hammer (Framers) and a 20oz finish straight claw_


----------



## BP_redbear

*Estwing 16oz. rip hammer*

My favorite gotsta be a Estwing 16ounce rip hammer.

Lately, i have been using a Ideal 18ounce 'Electrician's' hammer (with the rip claws and the elongated neck). This is very difficult to get used to. The only advantage I see, is that when knocking a hole in concrete block, the 'Electrician's' model keeps the knuckles back from the block a bit.


----------



## bduerler

BP_redbear said:


> My favorite gotsta be a Estwing 16ounce rip hammer.
> 
> Lately, i have been using a Ideal 18ounce 'Electrician's' hammer (with the rip claws and the elongated neck). This is very difficult to get used to. The only advantage I see, is that when knocking a hole in concrete block, the 'Electrician's' model keeps the knuckles back from the block a bit.


is the new ideal forged steel or fiberglass handle?


----------



## BP_redbear

bduerler said:


> is the new ideal forged steel or fiberglass handle?


It's fiberglass, red, looks like plastic, but it's sold as fiberglass. :whistling2:


----------



## BP_redbear

Oh, I get it now... Favorite Hammer... Mine, when it's in my tool box!!! :laughing:


----------



## bduerler

BP_redbear said:


> It's fiberglass, red, looks like plastic, but it's sold as fiberglass. :whistling2:


d*mn every picture of the ideal hammer i have seen is steel but everyone that has one has the fiberglass one the item number is 35-210


----------



## BP_redbear

bduerler said:


> d*mn every picture of the ideal hammer i have seen is steel but everyone that has one has the fiberglass one the item number is 35-210


Are you looking to find one?


----------



## bduerler

BP_redbear said:


> Are you looking to find one?


yea my eastwing 16oz got stolen and in the ideal full line catalog it shows the hammer as being forged steel


----------



## BP_redbear

yeah, I see. I'd buy one of those if I found one.
Are you saying that the steel and the fiberglass have the same part #?
Like, the steel has been discontinued, or something?


----------



## sparkmaster

16 oz. estwing claw hammer


----------



## bduerler

BP_redbear said:


> yeah, I see. I'd buy one of those if I found one.
> Are you saying that the steel and the fiberglass have the same part #?
> Like, the steel has been discontinued, or something?


yea they have the same part number and i have called ideal and they tell me that the fiberglass one is discontinued but when my supply house ordered 4 of them for stock they were fiberglass


----------



## BP_redbear

paul d. said:


> i dont sense much love for the ball peen here. reckon its mainly an industrial tool. oh well.


PD,
I have several ball peen hammers. But, yeah, they are leftovers from my days as an industrial machine mechanic. You rather carry the peen, and keep a claw on reserve in the truck? I wonder why. Habit. Is there a particular reason I may want to carry one of my ball peens, instead of a claw, as my primary hammer?


----------



## BP_redbear

BIGRED said:


> This is the Ideal leather handled electricians hammer.


Don't tease, man! I want one!


----------



## bduerler

i just got the new ideal hammer today its f'n sweet:thumbsup:


----------



## BP_redbear

bduerler said:


> i just got the new ideal hammer today its f'n sweet:thumbsup:


details, man. I want one!

Every place that I check has the fiberglass handle. If I can't find an Estwing, that Ideal is the one that I want to have.


----------



## bduerler

BP_redbear said:


> details, man. I want one!
> 
> Every place that I check has the fiberglass handle. If I can't find an Estwing, that Ideal is the one that I want to have.


i got mine from my supplier Wholesale Electric Compamy based out of Houston, Tx. but i got mine from the Beaumont branch. i called ideal and they said that the fiberglass hammer is discontinued and the steel one has taken its place. Ideal also discontinued the 35-420 and the 35-3420 which are the 9 and a half channies


----------



## electricalperson

my favorite hammer is still the klein electricians hammer. never had a problem with it  i have an old m klein and sons hammer but i also had the new klein hammers but lost them


----------



## JohnSham

*Hammer*

Recently, I bought a hammer that said it had 30% more surface area. I found that it also had 30% more chance to smash your finger. 

I like the small hammers for most things we do.


----------



## electricalperson

i get funny looks when i use my ball peen hammer sometimes. i use it when i use my punches and chisels like we are supposed too. im probably going to invest in a heavier one since the one i have is only 4 ounces or so. its a little baby ball peen hammer


----------



## BP_redbear

*set me up*



bduerler said:


> i got mine from my supplier Wholesale Electric Compamy based out of Houston, Tx. but i got mine from the Beaumont branch. i called ideal and they said that the fiberglass hammer is discontinued and the steel one has taken its place. Ideal also discontinued the 35-420 and the 35-3420 which are the 9 and a half channies


So... are there so many fiberglass-handled 35-210s out there, that suppliers are making sure that they sell all of those before pawning the Estwing-looking bangers?

Tell me (us), does the steel hammer tell where it is made?

Will you get a phone number for me from either the Beaumont branch, or the Houston branch, if you will, please? I have a friend who lives in Houston. If Wholesale Elect won't ship one up here, I'll have her go to pick one up for me, and have her send it up to me. Hell, I'll pay you the shipping, if you'll send one up here... :thumbup:

Did Wholesale have it stocked, or did they order it in for you? 

Looks like i need to unplug from my computer, and go to one of my local elect. supply houses, start asking questions.

I am counting on you, bd ! (Hope it's ok to refer to you like that).


----------



## bduerler

BP_redbear said:


> So... are there so many fiberglass-handled 35-210s out there, that suppliers are making sure that they sell all of those before pawning the Estwing-looking bangers?
> 
> Tell me (us), does the steel hammer tell where it is made?
> 
> Will you get a phone number for me from either the Beaumont branch, or the Houston branch, if you will, please? I have a friend who lives in Houston. If Wholesale Elect won't ship one up here, I'll have her go to pick one up for me, and have her send it up to me. Hell, I'll pay you the shipping, if you'll send one up here... :thumbup:
> 
> Did Wholesale have it stocked, or did they order it in for you?
> 
> Looks like i need to unplug from my computer, and go to one of my local elect. supply houses, start asking questions.
> 
> I am counting on you, bd ! (Hope it's ok to refer to you like that).


bd or blake or duerler it is all the same:laughing:

they had to order it for me they were out of the old hammers so i ordered that one and they are about to stock them

the hammer says its made in tawian but on a website (which at the moment i have forgotten the name) says it is forged in the USA but the handle is made in tawian so Idk its exact place of being manufactured 

here is the houston number (800) 486 - 8563 and the beaumont number (409) 842-0036 and here is there website http://www.wholesaleelectric.com/ if you call the beaumont location ask for donnie farnie and tell him blake duerler with advanced systems alarms services told you to call they might give you my 25% discount but no promises on that one:thumbsup:


----------



## bduerler

hey bp i talked to my sells guy (donnie) over here at the beaumont location and he said give them a call and they will hook you up and ship it to you. they open at 7 am and close at 4:30 pm central time


----------



## BP_redbear

bduerler said:


> hey bp i talked to my sells guy (donnie) over here at the beaumont location and he said give them a call and they will hook you up and ship it to you. they open at 7 am and close at 4:30 pm central time


Nice! You just may be a pretty nice guy, lol. :thumbup:

Hope you like your new toy, er, tool !!!

Thanks for the information, Blake.


----------



## bduerler

BP_redbear said:


> Nice! You just may be a pretty nice guy, lol. :thumbup:
> 
> Hope you like your new toy, er, tool !!!
> 
> Thanks for the information, Blake.


well i try to be a nice guy lol. and i love hand tools so much they are basically toys :laughing: o btw i did use the hammer today and it was so awesome:thumbsup: and i called ideal and asked them were it is made and they said forged in the usa handle is made in tawain


----------



## BP_redbear

bduerler said:


> well i try to be a nice guy lol. and i love hand tools so much they are basically toys :laughing: o btw i did use the hammer today and it was so awesome:thumbsup: and i called ideal and asked them were it is made and they said forged in the usa handle is made in tawain


Well, cool. I called about 30 minutes ago, and Donnie leaves at 4 (local time). I left him a voice mail message, and he'll call tomorrow, or I'll call him back.


----------



## bduerler

BP_redbear said:


> Well, cool. I called about 30 minutes ago, and Donnie leaves at 4 (local time). I left him a voice mail message, and he'll call tomorrow, or I'll call him back.


haha alright thats awesome stuff right there


----------



## michael3

I have a klein hammer. It's the short and fatter nose all blue. I dont know what it is. 

I helped a carpenter with some flooring once. We could not use a nail gun for fear of shooting through the floor. So i pulled out my hammer and went to work. It took me an hour to say I quit. I said to him I dont know how you can do this crap mann!!!

So he loaned me his stanley. all pains in my arms and hands went away and was able to finish the job. only cuz of his hammer.

I still only have that hammer. (am a klein nut) I should get me a real hammer!


----------



## BP_redbear

bduerler said:


> well i try to be a nice guy lol. and i love hand tools so much they are basically toys :laughing: o btw i did use the hammer today and it was so awesome:thumbsup: and i called ideal and asked them were it is made and they said forged in the usa handle is made in tawain


Well, screw the handle! (I wonder if they _actually_ mean the *grip*)? That could be gone, and the hammer would still function (theoretically). I will have to overlook the Taiwan issue. It should say 'Forged in USA'.

I hope this hammer has a better feel than Ideal's 35-210 fiberglass-handled electrician's hammer...

I am not used to the one that i have. I realize that the neck is longer (than an Estwing 16oz. rip hammer). When hammering, it almost feels like the striking face of the hammer should be tipped down slightly (if that makes sense). Like the face is square (90 degrees) to the handle, but should be angled down just a degree or so.

I am willing to give it a try.


----------



## bduerler

yea the grip is what they mean and it feels nice its an anti vibe hammer


----------



## BP_redbear

bduerler said:


> yea the grip is what they mean and it feels nice its an anti vibe hammer


How does the grip compare to a Estwing?

What exactly is the 'Anti-Vibe' feature?


----------



## bduerler

BP_redbear said:


> How does the grip compare to a Estwing?
> 
> What exactly is the 'Anti-Vibe' feature?


the grip feels great however i did not use it enough today to get the grip wet from sweat and see how it went from there. the Anti-Vibe basically helps stop the vibrations from traveling up your wrist and arms on a bad hit, there is a tuning fork in the handle that displaces the vibrations from the impact of the hammer therefore any possible sting is minimized


----------



## van2977

BIGRED said:


> This is the Ideal leather handled electricians hammer.



What does a hammer like that run??


----------



## Sawat

Estwing


----------



## BP_redbear

michael3 said:


> I have a klein hammer. It's the short and fatter nose all blue. I dont know what it is.
> 
> I helped a carpenter with some flooring once. We could not use a nail gun for fear of shooting through the floor. So i pulled out my hammer and went to work. It took me an hour to say I quit. I said to him I dont know how you can do this crap mann!!!
> 
> So he loaned me his stanley. all pains in my arms and hands went away and was able to finish the job. only cuz of his hammer.
> 
> I still only have that hammer. (am a klein nut) I should get me a real hammer!


It's fine to be loyal to a brand, especially a company with a long history like Klein, and in your home country, but if a tool fails on you or hurts you when using it, it's got to go, in my opinion...

We have been roughing in an addition to our union hall/training facility up here, and have been using a lot of Romex staples (wood studs). My Ideal 18oz. fiberglass electrician's hammer just felt awkward, and the grip too hard. I switched to my Estwing 16oz. rip hammer, and what a difference! Maybe, when nailing cable staples between studs, the shorter neck of the Estwing makes it a better choice.

I usually think that a hammer, for us electricians, is just a tool that we use occasionally. But, with this union hall addition, I realize that a hammer (along with a Roto-Split, lineman's, and screw gun) can be my #1 tool for days at a time. You (I) better have one that does not make your arm hurt (or your wrist, your elbow, your hand) unless they ALL do that, LOL!!! :whistling2: :laughing:

Anyway, I have considered Klein's electrician's hammer, but passed it up. I just like the Estwing beam-type banger. Plus, I just ordered a Ideal steel-handled electrician's hammer. The Estwing may just hang around in the spare-tools/extras tool box in the back of my Outback. 

I've never used a high-dollar hammer like Stiletto, but for a regular-man's hammer, Estwing is hard to beat. In a way, I was hoping that Estwing was the maker of Ideal's electrician's hammer (the one that looks like theirs)... perhaps they are :thumbsup:


----------



## BP_redbear

TOOL_5150 said:


> Heres my waste of money hammer... I wish someone would steal it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Matt


Leave it out front of my house, and I'll pick it up... :whistling2:


----------



## BP_redbear

:jester:


----------



## Chuckie

Vaughn Hammers. The best.


----------



## SparkYZ

Vaughns are awesome!

My dad and I always try to carry fiberglass or nylon hammers, because they are non conductive. Kinda worst case scenario, if someone's locked up gettin fried, you theoretically could use the hammer to grab them off of whatever is fryin them...


----------



## randomkiller

All the hammers I have from Estwing are over 20 years old with no issues.


----------



## BP_redbear

randomkiller said:


> All the hammers I have from Estwing are over 20 years old with no issues.


When I find an old Estwing leather-grip hammer of the electrician pattern, this person will be buying it up, as long as the price is reasonable.


----------



## randomkiller

BP_redbear said:


> When I find an old Estwing leather-grip hammer of the electrician pattern, this person will be buying it up, as long as the price is reasonable.


 
It's about flea market season for the wife and I, I will keep an eye out.


----------



## user4818

I don't even think carpenters have ever given such an in-depth analysis of hammers.


----------



## randomkiller

Peter D said:


> I don't even think carpenters have ever given such an in-depth analysis of hammers.


 
I don't worry about cavemen or rockers.


----------



## user4818

randomkiller said:


> I don't worry about cavemen or rockers.


:laughing::laughing:


----------



## MF Dagger

I have the cheap red handled hammer with the straight claw and it suits me just fine. That may have something to do with losing 2 or 3 hammers a year. I never did like those long Klein ones though because they always smacked me in the back of the knee when I walked.


----------



## BP_redbear

Peter D said:


> ...
> think...
> in-depth...
> analysis...


Wow, using big-guy words. You'll be tying your own shoes in no time.


----------



## user4818

BP_redbear said:


> Wow, using big-guy words. You'll be tying your own shoes in no time.


Yes, heaven forbid I should be intelligent sounding among electricians.


----------



## BP_redbear

Peter D said:


> Yes, heaven forbid I should be intelligent sounding among electricians.


You _are_ intelligent.


----------



## user4818

BP_redbear said:


> You _are_ intelligent.


I am? :blink:

It's 2:30 PM. I'm getting sleepy. Time for a nap. :yawn: :sleep1:


----------



## JordanRHughes

Sparky480 said:


> I love my Stanley Anti-vibe



I got this one. Awesome impact!


----------



## Chuckie

SparkYZ said:


> Vaughns are awesome!
> 
> My dad and I always try to carry fiberglass or nylon hammers, because they are non conductive. Kinda worst case scenario, if someone's locked up gettin fried, you theoretically could use the hammer to grab them off of whatever is fryin them...


Yeah they're the best imo. My dad's used them for over 30 years and now I use them. Made in USA too.

Estwing hammers are another great made in USA company. I'm just partial to Vaughn. Obviously.


----------



## Southeast Power

I have a claw hammer buried in my tool bag somewhere but can go months on end and never see it or use it.
I carried a long snouted Klein hammer when I was an apprentice when we were on a job running surface mounted EMT. It was before Tapcons and after lead anchors, it was the "nail-in" era. The long snout on the hammer made it possible to hit a nail-in anchor in a deep 1900 box.

My most frequently used hammer is a drill hammer that I use to set 3/8" and larger anchors, and most importantly, "training" large size wire when making up switchgear or getting a cover on an LB.


----------



## slowmo

i got one of the new Ideals and its working out great


----------



## bduerler

slowmo said:


> i got one of the new Ideals and its working out great


you wont be disappointed mine has been threw hell and back and its still truckin


----------



## Rudeboy

I thought I'd mention:

RIP Paul D


----------



## Jlarson

Rudeboy said:


> I thought I'd mention:
> 
> RIP Paul D


x2, RIP Paul d


----------



## bduerler

Rudeboy said:


> I thought I'd mention:
> 
> RIP Paul D





Jlarson said:


> x2, RIP Paul d


oh s hit for real? o man RIP paul d


----------



## kevmanTA

20 oz Estwing with a straight claw, pretty badass.


----------



## RIVETER

Rudeboy said:


> I thought I'd mention:
> 
> RIP Paul D


I thought that he had passed. Things like this have gotten me to looking at the date of posting of a thread, or post. The post could still be relevent but knowing the time frame of the question is good info.


----------



## Jlarson

bduerler said:


> oh s hit for real? o man RIP paul d


Yeah he passed away from a heart attack early this year.


----------



## bduerler

Jlarson said:


> Yeah he passed away from a heart attack early this year.


thats a shame. i wish is family the best of luck and my condolences. RIP paul d.


----------



## Ahayek

The best hammer I've ever used is anything made by stiletto!!!! I've been a carpenter and roofer for years and nothing comes close to their hammers. They are light.... Almost too light but hit like a sledge hammer


----------



## audiophile

*tiny hammer, hammers for money...*

i love this little hammer...










everybody that see's it laughs but after they use it they ALL want one.:laughing:


----------



## rexowner

24 oz Dead-On Framing hammer, axe handle. Plenty of reach and plenty
of punch.

Works great from LV staples to framing spikes. Never need anything else.

Considering the 10 oz Stiletto Titanium, in order to lighten bag weight.


----------



## dowmace

I have been using one of these stanley fat max hammers for probably 5 years or more, they used to come with black handles but now it's just the natural woodgrain. 22oz is enough oomph for most anything, if I need a bigger hammer I use the dead on annihilator


----------



## erics37

I got my hammer out of a discount clearance bin at the local hardware store. It was like $3. Works great.

All I really use it for is hammering staples and hammering my flat screwdriver to chisel concrete :whistling2:


----------



## Marcus

Bloody hell I cannot believe that a thread about a hammer can go for 9 pages.


----------



## Acadian9

16oz Estwing claw hammer for everyday applications. Estwing 3lb hammer for cleaning the sleeve from the slab. :thumbsup:


----------



## markore

*I like hammers*

Here are a collection of novel hammers I am considering as alternatives to the Ideal steel electricians hammer. (Online alternatives to the great tried and true reliable always available at every store down the street 16oz Eastwing or Stanley rip hammers) For those who like to have a different hammer than the other trades on the jobsite. :thumbsup:



















http://www.snickersdirect.co.uk/Hultafors-Carpenters-Hammers/Hultafors-Electrician'S-Hammer-EL










http://www.toolup.com/stiletto-FH10S-10-oz-Titanium-Finish-Hammer-with-Straight-Handle










http://www.amazon.com/Estwing-E6-24TM-Hammertooth-24-Ounce-Reduction/dp/B00DT0PAIA/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1458394952&sr=8-1&keywords=estwing+hammertooth










http://www.amazon.com/TEKTON-30305-Hickory-Magnetic-22-Ounce/dp/B00QI73OHA/


















http://www.toolup.com/Greenlee-0156-11-18-oz-Electricians-Hammer


----------



## MTW

Estwing 16 oz rip. Best hammer in existence and American made.


----------



## Jarp Habib

My daily carry hammers are both Estwing: a 2lb drilling hammer and a 20oz bricklayer. Both have been around the block a lot, predating my electrical career. I think the bricklayer is more of an 19oz hammer now, considering how stubby the chisel end is getting. 

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## markore

Jarp Habib said:


> My daily carry hammers are both Estwing: a 2lb drilling hammer and a 20oz bricklayer. Both have been around the block a lot, predating my electrical career. I think the bricklayer is more of an 19oz hammer now, considering how stubby the chisel end is getting.


Thank you for your post. I had actually been thinking about starting to use my shorter handled Eastwing bricklayer as an every day carry to replace the 15.5 inch longer handled rip hammer I usually carry but felt the chisel end was just a little bit too long to handle comfortably around interior jobsites. Maybe I should grind it down a bit.


----------



## markore

*Ran out of room in the first post*

Just updating with new/unbroken images of the some of the easier to find hammers many of us have loved and lost, and loved again.










http://www.amazon.com/Estwing-E3-16S-16-Ounce-Hammer-Handle/dp/B0000224VG/










http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B002JFG4PE/









http://www.amazon.com/Stanley-51-163-16-Ounce-AntiVibe-Nailing/dp/B000HSGPSQz


----------



## MTW

markore, how much is amazon paying you to promote them? :whistling2:


----------



## Jarp Habib

markore said:


> Thank you for your post. I had actually been thinking about starting to use my shorter handled Eastwing bricklayer as an every day carry to replace the 15.5 inch longer handled rip hammer I usually carry but felt the chisel end was just a little bit too long to handle comfortably around interior jobsites. Maybe I should grind it down a bit.


I don't do any residential construction so never had much need of the claw part of a hammer. I see a lot of concrete and CMU so more often than not I end up using my bricklayer as a chisel with a right angle handle  I can use the drilling hammer to pound on the hammer head, driving the wedge between two whatevers, or chip off protruding concrete drips where I need something to sit flat. Beater, prybar, chisel, also works driving nails the two or three times a year I need to.

My drilling hammer is used for beating on pretty much everything. Also serves as an impromptu anvil. Wrap a sling around the head and I can use it as a slide hammer to, say, yank out an 1-1/4" rotohammer bit that's jammed in a cinder block wall ten feet up. 

I've abused the crap out of my hammers for almost 15 years, even prybar sideloading the handle against the skinny dimension

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR

I must have missed the need for a bricklayers hammer. Can't say there was ever a time I needed one or thought of carrying one. I have always used an Estwing electricians hammer when working on wood framing and a 3lb engineers hammer for most other things. A ballpein or two is great when working on machinery. I will add a 22oz framer is great for working in rough neighborhoods.


----------



## Jarp Habib

I probably wouldn't have thought to get one for electrical work if I hadn't already owned it. I have never owned a claw hammer until about a year ago, never really worked with nails enough to need a dedicated driving device. 

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Jarp Habib said:


> I probably wouldn't have thought to get one for electrical work if I hadn't already owned it. I have never owned a claw hammer until about a year ago, never really worked with nails enough to need a dedicated driving device.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk



You drive staples and mount boxes with your Kleins ?


----------



## Jarp Habib

I mount boxes with either 1/4-20 hardware (sometimes 3/8-16!), selftappers, fuel-air guns or occasionally screws. Staples are only good for holding my prints together, there's a Swingline in the job trailer for that :-D 

The only time I've used nails in the past 5 years was to build a portable leveling ramp for a scissor lift. We did not have screws long enough to attach 2x4s together, had to steal nails from the concrete formers.

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## chicken steve

Marcus said:


> Bloody hell I cannot believe that a thread about a hammer can go for 9 pages.



sing along......? :thumbup:








~C:jester:S~


----------



## MechanicalDVR

marcus said:


> bloody hell i cannot believe that a thread about a hammer can go for 9 pages.



_*yeah not like it's a screwdriver or anything !*_


----------



## markore

MTW said:


> markore, how much is amazon paying you to promote them? :whistling2:


Yeah that would have been a great idea but unfortunately those aren't affiliate links and it's too late to edit them now.  I was in the middle of making a list for my own use (with links to sites with reviews) and figured i'd just share it on here instead of using evernote for it. After looking them all over I'm actually thinking instead of restocking the vans with these from my local HarborFreight. ($7.99, $2.99, and $4.99, before coupon)
























http://www.harborfreight.com/16-oz-rip-hammer-with-fiberglass-handle-47873.html

I'm getting older... and tired of carrying the larger hammers in the pouch all day just for working with center punches and light stuff. 

Figure these may be decent smaller/cheaper/safer candidates to give the helpers for attic crawls and around finished surfaces.









I've been carrying this craftsman for years and it is a good demo hammer with the flat chisel tip and u-shape head to get up close to walls/ceilings. Its pretty beat up now/ugly looking, and the magnet can no longer hold nails. Its 15.5 inches tall and feels a little heavy to carry on a job where we will be mostly using screws.









Been using a 3lb jackson engineers/cross pein for drilling.


----------



## markore

What do you guys use to store your hammers and keep them from rusting? 

Anybody use those zrust boxes or gasketed boxes to keep out moisture?

I have heard good things about Bostik DriCote Aerosol Spray to keep hammers from rusting and Bostik GlideCote for drill bits and blades but they are not available in my area.


----------



## Indman

I use a Hart 20 oz. Claw. It's my favorite so far and I plan on buying their sledgehammer in different sizes.


----------



## splatz

One day way back when I was in a supply house and needed a hammer, and this little pee wee thing was all they had 

http://www.kleintools.com/catalog/ball-peen-hammers/ball-peen-hammer-hickory-11-12-inches 

I didn't want to have to make a second stop so I bought it. It's very rare I use anything else now. It is so small it fits easily in a pocket. It's more than enough to put in a staple, less is more with staples. 

I get my nuts roasted about my itty bitty hammer but I explain when you're strong like me you can drive railroad spikes or demolish a house with a hammer this size, if I used your hammer I might get carried away and split the earth in half.


----------



## theJcK

Theres a reason its called an "electricians hammer".. but seriously I have an arsenal of hammers and never bought one. Mostly use my inherited Bluegrass though.


----------



## CGW

splatz said:


> I get my nuts roasted about my itty bitty hammer but I explain when you're strong like me you can drive railroad spikes or demolish a house with a hammer this size, if I used your hammer I might get carried away and split the earth in half.


:laughing::laughing::laughing: That just made my day lol


----------



## readykillowatt

14 oz titanium frammer and 10 oz trim from stilletto for carpentry and a 16 oz leather handel estwing straight claw for electical or 2 lb sledge if im doing lots of drop in anchors


----------



## markore

The clipped head and rounded edges pull devices/trim without scratching/crushing the surface. It gives you a less damaging lever than the sharp edge on a flat bar.








Now I use the small flat bar first, as a wedge, only to open up a 1/4" crack to get the hammer in, and I stopped carrying the larger wider flat bars for prying.


----------



## lj973gm

Glad I found this thread, my hammer just went missing.


----------



## markore

lj973gm said:


> Glad I found this thread, my hammer just went missing.


Sorry it walked, but glad you found the thread.

Happy Easter Happy Hammer People!


----------



## Grogan14

Estwing 20-oz straight claw is what I've used for years.


----------



## Aegis

14oz Titanium Stiletto or go home. 

Or any other hammer.


----------



## Majewski

Depends what I'm doing, what I need and what I have. I like anything estwing (good and affordable) but in a pinch.... My steel toes or linemans.


----------

